# Oil dipstick wont go back



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I have pulled and returned the oil dipstick on my truck to many times to count. This morning I changed oil and after checking level, tried to put the dipstick back in and it would not go in. It feels and sounds like I am hitting something with appx 4-5" of stick still out of the tube.

The dip stick is the heavy wire type, rather than the flat steel.

Engine is a 4.6 in a 98 F-150.

I started the truck, ran it, and all seems well. Sounds good, good pressure, etc.

What in the world could be going on?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Has the dip stick tube slid in?


----------



## dave_p (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross said:


> Has the dip stick tube slid in?


I would think it more likely that the tube has slipped out of its place in the block, letting the dipstick hit metal outside the block. d


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Some dipsticks are deceptively sensitive to orientation when going back in. I'd suggest rotating the stick and see if it then drops in.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas. Never considered the tube moving in/out. Will get under there Thursday (my day off of work.) 

I have tried rotating it every degree of the compass, and no luck.

Ran the truck, then short drive, then drove to work and home. Each stop looked to any sign of oil under the truck or anywhere else and not finding any.

Watching the pressure gauge and for any lights like a hawk until I can get under there. Carrying extra oil in case needed. 

Will let you know when I find out.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Tube could be rusted through also. My 97 F150 has that issue. I slid a sleeve over the 2 pieces, works okay.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Broken dipstick tube. Some break off right at the block.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

OK, it is a broken tube. Broke (rusted off) just off the block. Reading some other sites about installing new one I learned that is just not going to happen.

So what do I do now? Never have used JB Weld, is this the time to try it? Plug it off? If so with what? Lots of duct tape?

Help me out here with the best idea as I dont have one.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

One spray can of brake cleaner to get things spiffy clean, one tube of JB Weld or other like epoxy. Fixed and done.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So what do I do now?


If it's not FLUSH with the block, you could try to find a tube to make a sleeve over the broken section to add strength.

It wouldn't have to be a tight fit if you fill the gap with JB Weld, but you'll need something to add some support.

It will also have to be PERFECTLY clean for the JB Weld to stick.
I'd do it in two stages, putting the sleeve over the bottom piece first and letting the epoxy set, and then do the upper part.

You'll have to be careful not to use so much JB Weld that it flows into the hole

If it IS broken off flush, it might be possible to drill and tap it to accept a threaded pipe, but without being able to see it , it's hard to say if that could be done

Keep in mind the *length of the tube is CRITICAL *to making the oil level read correctly on the dipstick

One other thing that MIGHT work if there is some good tube left extending from the block would be to shorten the dipstick itself, assuming you'd be able to reach it.

Whatever you do, *take your time *and focus on gettng the length correct


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I'm just trying to think outside the box...

If it isn't broken off flush, can you find a rubber hose that would fit over the tube, and use a hose clamp to tighten it down? Then find a fitting that will close the end of the tube off. You won't be able to check the oil, but it might get you by for a few days.

This is what I would call a "fu-fu" fix, meaning that it isn't the best solution, *especially* if your truck leaks or burns oil.

You are running the risk of locking up or severely damaging the engine if you aren't able to check the oil.

Why not consider spending the cash to fix it right?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

If I remember correctly and unless things have changed, the dip stick tube is just pressed into the block. If the tube broke off, if you can get to it, get some channel locks or vice grips and twist it around until you can pull it out. If that doesn't work you might try an easy out. Get one that fits inside the tube and turn and pull. Should be able to back the tube out. All this is based on the assumption that you can get to the dip stick tube without having to pull the engine.

.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldn&#8217;t try to drill it out because the chips from the drill can be picked up by the oil pump, good by engine.

Here is what I would do. Go to a dealer and look at a replacement tube if it is a pressed in fit, then I would get a punch the correct size as the base diameter of the replacement tube and drive the broken off part of the tube into the block, it will be large enough so it wont be picked up by the oil pump. 

Push in the replacement tube with the correct orientation. It may be attached to the rocker cover with a bracket. It may be a slight press fit if so tap it into place by making a tool with a slot the size of the tube and slide it down to the bulge and gently tap it into place.

There may be tools available to do this check Matco or Snap-on.

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Some planes, generators, etc. use oil level probes - similar to an electronic dipstick. If you can find a 12 vdc one slim enough to fit into the dipstick tube, epoxy that in there and just run that to a dummy light, you'll know when your oil level is low. Perhaps another option is to just install an accurate oil pressure gauge, plug the dipstick hole and just rely on the gauge. 

Replacing the dipstick tube on some vehicles is a big job. The first part that goes down the line at the factory is the dipstick tube, and then they build the rest of the vehicle around that


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

foxtrapper said:


> One spray can of brake cleaner to get things spiffy clean, one tube of JB Weld or other like epoxy. Fixed and done.


Worked like a charm. Thanks!

The tube broke off flush with the block, so there is nothing to really grab onto in order to pull it out. Also the angle I have to work with does leaves lots to be desired. 

In order to get a new tube in, the exhaust manifold has to be removed. 

Reading some Ford sites, others have had to drop the oil pan to drive the broken part out. That involves removing quite a few other parts. 

Thank you to all for you insight. Have to love this website.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its been lot years and I cant even remember what vehicle or engine was, but I had this problem at one point. Seems like there was enough left of tube to grab it with pliers and slowly gently work it out of the hole. Since nobody would sell replacement for any kind of reasonable price, I did whatever it took to insert a length of soft copper tubing as a replacement. Had to make some kind of bracket to hold it steady. 

Course this was back when you could climb in engine compartment to work on engine. Anymore most cars, you are lucky if you can stick your hand far enough to work on anything without a half day of disassembly and they even have extra plastic shields to help keep owners at bay.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

travlnusa

I may have a dipstick tube for this engine. I will look today when I go to the beef farm. If the tube is there it will be like new as the engine was taken from a wrecked truck many years ago and is stored inside.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> travlnusa
> 
> I may have a dipstick tube for this engine. I will look today when I go to the beef farm. If the tube is there it will be like new as the engine was taken from a wrecked truck many years ago and is stored inside.


Agmantoo, If you run across it let me know. What I have repaired is working so if you get busy, no problems on this end. Thanks for the offer.


----------

